# Leisure Battery 110



## BASA (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi I need to replace my Bessacarr E435 leisure Battery 110amps can anyone recommend a good replacement?


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi BASA,

I have replaced mine with Elecsols but I don't think they are worth the extra expense and the 5 year warranty is difficult to claim on.

Next time I buy batteries it will be the standard lead-acid and from a local supplier so if there is a problem they are easy to return.

My last pair of 110 A/H leisure batteries in the caravan gave me good service for 5 years. :wink:


----------



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

Caravan Club researchers have stated that Varta or Banner live up to their stated performance.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

BASA said:


> Hi I need to replace my Bessacarr E435 leisure Battery 110amps can anyone recommend a good replacement?


I used these. Fast delivery well packaged. No problems.
Check dimensions! before considering
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....872527&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2611wt_901


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Exide get very good ratings, as do Lucas. I would not waste the extra cash on Gel etc. Just get a flooded lead acid.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> BASA said:
> 
> 
> > Hi I need to replace my Bessacarr E435 leisure Battery 110amps can anyone recommend a good replacement?
> ...


I had a bigger battery from these guys and it failed within a year. They really gave me the runaround before they would swap it. They tried every way to discourage me from getting an exchange.

First they made me take it to get tested (fair enough) although the battery is a 230AH and needs 2 people to lift. I took it to a specialist which works on ambulances etc and got a letter from them explaining the battery was duff.

I sent the letter via email to the company who did not reply, I chased them and they made me send the letter again.

I chased them again, then they said the garage I used did not do a test that they required and I needed to take it in again otherwise they were not going to swap the battery. I explained that it took 2 people to lift it and as I have a slipped disk I was no happy about it.

I took it back to the garage once again. They could not understand why their first test was unsuitable but did me another and another letter.

I sent this letter by email once again and once agaain had to chase three different people before they finally agreed to repalce the battery.

Meanwhile I had bought another else where, So I would advise no to buy there after my experience.


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

I used these www.alpha-batteries.co.uk we waited until we were passing by Rochdale, they will deliver free in the UK, but we found them very friendly when we visited, they even lifted the new battery onto the van for us and took the duff one away.

Their batteries come with a three year guarantee, I haven't seen any cheaper. Because they can't sell batteries with cosmetic damage from handling, they often have them in stock with very good discount.

They sold us a 120ah battery with slight cosmetic damage, with the three year guarantee for £65. The guy even did a drop test on it for me (not on the floor!) to show it was in good condition. Just the job.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

brockley said:


> I used these www.alpha-batteries.co.uk we waited until we were passing by Rochdale, they will deliver free in the UK, but we found them very friendly when we visited, they even lifted the new battery onto the van for us and took the duff one away.
> 
> Their batteries come with a three year guarantee, I haven't seen any cheaper. Because they can't sell batteries with cosmetic damage from handling, they often have them in stock with very good discount.
> 
> They sold us a 120ah battery with slight cosmetic damage, with the three year guarantee for £65. The guy even did a drop test on it for me (not on the floor!) to show it was in good condition. Just the job.


Now this company are good. I know one member on here, who returned to get a new battery bank (cant remember how many batteries). They thought as they had the batteries for over 2 years their warranty was finished. Alpha tested their batteries and told them they were still ubder warranty anf fitted new ones at no cost.


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Ordered two of these on Wednesday:

http://www.barden-ukshop.com/powermax-110-sealed-leisure-battery---free-uk-delivery-2101-p.asp

Delivered Friday 

Don't know how good they are although I did get the lead from a recommendation on MHF.

Let you know in a year or five!

Much discussion under electrical section of MHF concerning batteries. Most suggest gel (especially Elecsol) are not worth the extra expense.

Jed


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

Funny you should say that Jezport, because while we were there, a guy came in with a car battery which looked old, battered and covered in muck. He said had become faulty and asked for a replacement. They replaced the battery without question.

Not only that, they checked that he had ordered the right battery for his car in the first place and fitted the new one for him while he was there.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

brockley said:


> Funny you should say that Jezport, because while we were there, a guy came in with a car battery which looked old, battered and covered in muck. He said had become faulty and asked for a replacement. They replaced the battery without question.
> 
> Not only that, they checked that he had ordered the right battery for his car in the first place and fitted the new one for him while he was there.


Also the fact that they are not just a virtual store online is a good thing.


----------

